# Opinion on Spartan 81



## pitch (Apr 24, 2009)

I am considering purchasing a Spartan 81. I would like opinions on this machine and or what you feel is the best small drain cleaning machine on the market for the money. I want to have 50' of 5/16 on it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

You can't go wrong with Spartan, but they aren't the only game in town.

I wouldn't clean a 2" line with anything smaller than a 3/8" cable and I'd be deathly afraid of running calls with only 50' on my sink machine. (If you know that you won't be hitting any drains from the roof, 50' might be fine.)

Take a look at the Gorlitz 380A. Gorlitz is built like a tank; hard to destroy one, no matter how hard you try. You can swap drums and go from 3/8" to 1/4" if you choose. (I carry a GO 15 for my 1/4" work.)

I have a friend who was very satisfied with his Coast machines. I believe Coast was begun by someone who left Gorlitz.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I would go with a Spartan 100 and 75' of 13/32" with a #8 bulb head.


----------



## pitch (Apr 24, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I would go with a Spartan 100 and 75' of 13/32" with a #8 bulb head.


I have a Ridgid machine with 75' of 3/8 that works well for 2" drains. I am looking for a machine for sinks and tubs. Do you feel that the 5/16 is to light of a cable in general?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I use my 81 weekly but I wouldn't put 50' of cable on that machine. Too heavy.

I run 35' and rarely do I have to switch cables to get further. I'd rather be upsizing my cable at that point anyway.


----------

